# What makes your sona unique?



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 18, 2012)

*EDIT:* Read the title as this from now onw when replying if you will: "_Fursona Entitlement_"

The title is a bit common I'm sure, but, I've seen topics (journals, screencaps of notes, and comments on artwork) claiming someone is steal their species/fursona. I'm sure a lot of you know a few people who go around doing this or have been targeted because like everyone else they made a sona that is fairly similar to another and is being harassed because of it.

I just want to know what this entitlement is? Or where it came from? Why are people attacking others because their "original" character is similar to their own, I mean with a simple word search you can find other very similar fursonas or characters with near the same characteristics and as a mod put it "Nothing on this site is original". Everything has been said and done a multitude of times and unless you're some big corp like those who made up Sonic, Pokemon, etc and have legal documents stating you are the "original creator" of this or that you have no stand to say anything unless your character has been copied through and through.

So what I'm asking is how to explain to these people that they cannot just go around harassing people like this? Get it through their heads that nothing has been stolen by any means? They seem a bit thick headed so I don't know how to handle them past what I've already told them.


----------



## Kane morioka (Jun 19, 2012)

a fursona is as unique as the person wielding it it can be as inique as you want it to be


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 19, 2012)

Kane morioka said:


> a fursona is as unique as the person wielding it it can be as inique as you want it to be



Does that uniqueness make you entitled to everything your fursona/persona is? Such as.. your sona has piercings, you see someone else with the exact same piercings whether it be a common body piercing or something rare you thought no one would ever use, does this give you the right to tell someone they are a thief? Does it give you the right to harass that person into changing their characters design because it's something only you can have?

These are the questions I'm truly asking, the entitlement people seem to get when they create a character and the few who go out of their way to harass someone because they find similarities.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 19, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> These are the questions I'm truly asking, the entitlement people seem to get when they create a character and the few who go out of their way to harass someone because they find similarities.



Furries just love causing drama?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2012)

Well... My fursona is a hornet with a Jake the Dog hat I have, really big eyes with hexagon pupils, fat eyebrows, and is angry. I want to scan it in. I think I'll just recreate him digitally. I actually don't like the idea of having a sona too much, but I was begged by my ex who's a bigger furry.
 I changed it to what it is now because it used to be a generic fox that she said would fit nicely with me...it didn't fucking fit nicely with me. >: {


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2012)

It's the concrete block. Definately the concrete block.


----------



## Ley (Jun 19, 2012)

Well Ley is mine so.. yeah. I'm not going to bitch someone out cos they have the same speckles or color palette.. but if the name is Lora or some other L name and its pretty much exact to Ley, then I'd ask around to see what other people thought and maybe bring it up to another person- especially if I found drawn porn of Ley or any of my characters (And yes, I've found porn)

But entitlement? I don't think so.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 19, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Does that uniqueness make you entitled to everything your fursona/persona is? Such as.. your sona has piercings, you see someone else with the exact same piercings whether it be a common body piercing or something rare you thought no one would ever use, does this give you the right to tell someone they are a thief? Does it give you the right to harass that person into changing their characters design because it's something only you can have?
> 
> These are the questions I'm truly asking, the entitlement people seem to get when they create a character and the few who go out of their way to harass someone because they find similarities.



It depends I suppose. Like if I had a fursona that happens to have an insanely overcomplicated giant headress that controls its bodily functions, and then someone has that exact* same *headressdays later i'd have to say "Bitch stole my look." However, if one's fursona happens to wear a typical sort of fashionwear: ie-a bandana, I'd say "Let it go, man..."
And some ppl even argue about species!! God help us all.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 19, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Furries just love causing drama?



Trust me it isn't just furries doing this, but, I've realized how bitchy furries can get



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> It depends I suppose. Like if I had a fursona that happens to have an insanely overcomplicated giant headress that controls its bodily functions, and then someone has that exact* same *headressdays later i'd have to say "Bitch stole my look." However, if one's fursona happens to wear a typical sort of fashionwear: ie-a bandana, I'd say "Let it go, man..."
> And some ppl even argue about species!! God help us all.



I agree, if the details are the exact same then yes you can confront that person but when it's just similar colors, patterns, or markings that can't really be matched up I don't think it's worth the time or effort to bitch and moan about it to the other person really.

Also hate when people are like "This is my original species, ask permission first before using it!" I can see if they had some sort of legal document backing them up to say people either pay a fee/fine for using it without permission or something along those lines versus their word. Yeah it's nice to get their permission first, but, most species people create are just certain aspects they like from different species or a single species and they throw a name on it and call it a new species.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 19, 2012)

He hates the color green.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 19, 2012)

WELL HE'S AN OC OF SOME FUCKING RETARDED COPYRIGHTED CREATURE I DIDN'T COME UP WITH THAT HAS RAINBOW HAIR, CYAN FUR, TWO DRAGON TAILS, MASSIVE BREASTS BECAUSE I SUPPORT LGBT <3, ONE PURPLE EYE AND ONE RAINBOW EYE.

HE'S BIPOLAR ALSO HE HAS MULTIPLE PERSONALITY DISORDER ALSO HE'S A SADOMASOCHIST ALSO HE HAS TELEPATHY AND TELEKINESIS ALSO HE CAN BURN THINGS WITH HIS MIND ALSO HE CAN FREEZE THINGS TOO ALSO HE'S GOD.

HE'S CUTE AND FUNNY AND NICE AND SMART.

HE'S THE NEPHEW OF SATAN BUT HE LEFT HELL BECAUSE HE WAS LIKE "I JUST WANT TO BE NORMAL" AND SATAN WANTED REVENGE CAUSE HE (SPOILER ALERT DO NOT LOOOOOK!!!! >.<                         - --                  -               -- -                  - -) IS ACTUALLY THE ANTICHRIST. SO HE WENT TO EARTH AND HE CRASH LANDED ON MY FRONT YARD AND I WAS LIKE "OH NO ARE YOU HURT COME IN" AND I MADE HIM SOME TEA AND THEN WE FUCKED. ALSO HIS PENIS IS LIKE FOUR FEET LONG. ALSO HE HAS A VAGINA WHERE HIS URETHRA SHOULD BE. ALSO HIS PENIS IS GREEN AND GLOW IN THE DARK.

ALSO HE HAS A BEST FRIEND WHO LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE THAT ONLY SHE'S BLACK BECAUSE SHES THE TOKEN EDGY CHARACTER ALSO I FUCKED HER VAGINA PENIS TOO.


That's my unique fursona.

God damn do I fucking hate some of you.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 19, 2012)

The Eye sore pink Hawaiian shirt. 

Because seriously no one wants that pink no matter how cute/smug my character is. And FAF had they're fun emulating my picture for a while.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 19, 2012)

Randolph said:


> WELL HE'S AN OC OF SOME FUCKING RETARDED COPYRIGHTED CREATURE I DIDN'T COME UP WITH THAT HAS RAINBOW HAIR, CYAN FUR, TWO DRAGON TAILS, MASSIVE BREASTS BECAUSE I SUPPORT LGBT <3, ONE PURPLE EYE AND ONE RAINBOW EYE.
> 
> HE'S BIPOLAR ALSO HE HAS MULTIPLE PERSONALITY DISORDER ALSO HE'S A SADOMASOCHIST ALSO HE HAS TELEPATHY AND TELEKINESIS.
> 
> ...



T-That was beautify.. I gotta.. I got something in my eye


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> The Eye sore pink Hawaiian shirt.
> 
> Because seriously no one wants that pink no matter how cute/smug my character is. And FAF had they're fun emulating my picture for a while.



Why the fuck would anyone emulate your avatar?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been considering making my fursona (or at least a character) xenophobic, homophobic, racist, stupid, assholish, and all other things like that. You can do a lot more interesting and potentially funny things with a character people would hate if they knew them in real life.

Besides, it's a good contrast to the huge swarm of cookie-cutter "perfect man fox" characters.


----------



## I Am That Is (Jun 19, 2012)

Randolph said:


> WELL HE'S AN OC OF SOME FUCKING RETARDED COPYRIGHTED CREATURE I DIDN'T COME UP WITH THAT HAS RAINBOW HAIR, CYAN FUR, TWO DRAGON TAILS, MASSIVE BREASTS BECAUSE I SUPPORT LGBT <3, ONE PURPLE EYE AND ONE RAINBOW EYE.
> 
> HE'S BIPOLAR ALSO HE HAS MULTIPLE PERSONALITY DISORDER ALSO HE'S A SADOMASOCHIST ALSO HE HAS TELEPATHY AND TELEKINESIS ALSO HE CAN BURN THINGS WITH HIS MIND ALSO HE CAN FREEZE THINGS TOO ALSO HE'S GOD.
> 
> ...



google rule 39/40.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2012)

Randolph said:


> WELL HE'S AN OC OF SOME FUCKING RETARDED COPYRIGHTED CREATURE I DIDN'T COME UP WITH THAT HAS RAINBOW HAIR, CYAN FUR, TWO DRAGON TAILS, MASSIVE BREASTS BECAUSE I SUPPORT LGBT <3, ONE PURPLE EYE AND ONE RAINBOW EYE.
> 
> HE'S BIPOLAR ALSO HE HAS MULTIPLE PERSONALITY DISORDER ALSO HE'S A SADOMASOCHIST ALSO HE HAS TELEPATHY AND TELEKINESIS ALSO HE CAN BURN THINGS WITH HIS MIND ALSO HE CAN FREEZE THINGS TOO ALSO HE'S GOD.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a sparkle dog.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I've been considering making my fursona (or at least a character) xenophobic, homophobic, racist, stupid, assholish, and all other things like that. You can do a lot more interesting and potentially funny things with a character people would hate if they knew them in real life.



I approve of this idea.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 19, 2012)

Randolph said:


> WELL HE'S AN OC OF SOME FUCKING RETARDED COPYRIGHTED CREATURE I DIDN'T COME UP WITH THAT HAS RAINBOW HAIR, CYAN FUR, TWO DRAGON TAILS, MASSIVE BREASTS BECAUSE I SUPPORT LGBT <3, ONE PURPLE EYE AND ONE RAINBOW EYE.
> 
> HE'S BIPOLAR ALSO HE HAS MULTIPLE PERSONALITY DISORDER ALSO HE'S A SADOMASOCHIST ALSO HE HAS TELEPATHY AND TELEKINESIS ALSO HE CAN BURN THINGS WITH HIS MIND ALSO HE CAN FREEZE THINGS TOO ALSO HE'S GOD.
> 
> ...



Bitch stole my look...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 19, 2012)

mine has some weird erectile tissue in her tail that she allows more blood to flow through and sit on her tail like a bar stool- also no boobs for a female fuck yea


----------



## Zenia (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmmm I don't really think mine is unique in any way. Nobody would want to steal her. XDD


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 19, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> mine has some weird erectile tissue in her tail that she allows more blood to flow through and sit on her tail like a bar stool- also no boobs for a female fuck yea



Good, don't need to see more reptiles with breasts < <



Zenia said:


> Hmmm I don't really think mine is unique in any way. Nobody would want to steal her. XDD



I like simplicity over complexity, too many quirks/markings/traits can ruin a perfect character


----------



## Onnes (Jun 19, 2012)

It's supposed to be unique? Well fuck.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 19, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Sounds like a sparkle dog.


Yeah that's the general idea, skippy.



RadioCatastrophe said:


> Good, don't need to see more reptiles with breasts < <


THANK YOU!

FINALLY, SOMEONE GETS THE FACT THAT MAMMALS AND ONLY MAMMALS PRODUCE MILK. IT'S EVEN IN THEIR FUCKING NAME. DEAR LORD.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 20, 2012)

IDK, I'm an effing chipmunk. Name another on the forum. Less than 10 people? Yeah.


----------



## drpickelle (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm a pickle man. :I


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 20, 2012)

How many doe with antlers do ya know?


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 20, 2012)

I tried to make mine unique. I developed mine before I heard of the fandom and when I came into it I saw that tons of people were foxes. That is why I changed it to lunarian. What also makes me unique in the golf ball chunk of flesh missing from my right leg and a biotic arm replacing the one that was blown off.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 20, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> I like simplicity over complexity, too many quirks/markings/traits can ruin a perfect character


Yes. That is what I think. That is why I made my character plainer... plus I didn't want to draw eleventy billion markings and accessories and tings all the time.



Randolph said:


> FINALLY, SOMEONE GETS THE FACT THAT MAMMALS AND ONLY MAMMALS PRODUCE MILK. IT'S EVEN IN THEIR FUCKING NAME. DEAR LORD.


*shrugs* I see anthros as being partially human, so I think it is ok to put breasts/nipples on them. It is perfectly ok not to as well.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine's unique enough not to be confused with another character, or species, and not eye blindingly bright like some.(FISHING LURE GREEN FTW)


----------



## Randolph (Jun 20, 2012)

drpickelle said:


> I'm a pickle man. :I


Didn't that come from some old commercial or something?



Jaxinc said:


> Mine's unique enough not to be confused with another character, or species, and not eye blindingly bright like some.(FISHING LURE GREEN FTW)


Yeah.

Instead, you chose the only _deep_ color combination known to give me eye migraines. Deep blue and purple. Awesome, thanks.



Zenia said:


> *shrugs* I see anthros as being partially human, so I think it is ok to put breasts/nipples on them. It is perfectly ok not to as well.


Wait, I don't understand how an animal can be half cold-blooded and half warm-blooded.

How does that work?


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 20, 2012)

My character is a stuck-up snob. No-one wants to be a stuck-up snob.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 22, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Instead, you chose the only _deep_ color combination known to give me eye migraines. Deep blue and purple. Awesome, thanks.


Funny, bright colours hurt my eyes. This forum for instance is too fucking bright.



> Wait, I don't understand how an animal can be half cold-blooded and half warm-blooded.
> 
> How does that work?


MAGIC, furries don't need to listen to physics or any of that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine is fairly unique in that he looks like he crash-tackled a wolverine (or perhaps one of these.)

He's also a stubborn prick to the point of it being one of his primary identifiers. 



drpickelle said:


> I'm a pickle man. :I



I believe we have a winner.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 22, 2012)

I like to keep some sense of reality when it comes to my characters/persona/fursona, just a personal preference like saying what if we were in a realm where all this was actually real there would be some reality to it all whether or not we believed it was. I think it's silly to say "Oh they're fact they don't need to abide by any laws we have" when you're basing the character off a real creature you're only adding the human body-type and intelligence so there's no need to add on to the fact humans are mammals and therefore anything human like has to have boobs. I mean there's some animals out there that are born as perfect hermaphrodites and can choose to be either gender, but that doesn't mean they have breast and a 6ft long dong and the tightest vagina in the world. :I

/endrant


----------



## Anubite (Jun 22, 2012)

My character is a gray golden Jackal, black shoulders, long hair and orange neck and ear tips. A thin blue stripe from nose to neck too. Thats what makes him look unique, but its really just me as a Jackal and I am perfectly happy with that.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 22, 2012)

So I see a lot of people are just replying telling me things about their sona I could careless about and not actually read the first post to know what the thread is about.. So I added a _new_ title "_Fursona Entitlement_". I don't really wanna know what makes YOUR fursona/persona unique despite the title of the thread it was more of a indirect question to lead up to what I was actually trying to get across, or get answers for. Why is your fursona unique when whatever you might think is completely original has probably been played more than an old record. I don't need details about your fursona I just want to know why people think they're so original when in truth they aren't, no one is especially if you use an animal out of nature, just because you add different shapes and sizes of penises or breasts to it doesn't make it unique it makes it a freak of *nature*.

So I ask again, what makes your Fursona so unique?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 22, 2012)

Then say so.
Thread title says what, but you obviously you are asking why.
My sona is a chubby chipmunk who doesn't really want to stand out and very introverted. He doesn't have the flashy rainbow colors on his fur that other people like to do or to make their sona a attention garnering sex machine. I at least think that is unique.


----------



## Rexxie (Jun 22, 2012)

I suppose its the bat like wings that are on it's back.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 22, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Then say so.
> Thread title says what, but you obviously you are asking why.
> My sona is a chubby chipmunk who doesn't really want to stand out and very introverted. He doesn't have the flashy rainbow colors on his fur that other people like to do or to make their sona a attention garnering sex machine. I at least think that is unique.



The thread title isn't the thread, just something to draw you in. I explained myself in the post before this, it's just common knowledge to read the OP before posting - I don't see the sense in replying in a thread based of the title alone. And you're still not answering as to why people feel the need to think their sona is so unique or original in the sense they have to defend its look and jumping at the throats of others with similarities. The whole point of having a sona is so the rule you shows but why do people hate when they see someone they can relate to or seem similar to? Is it because they don't want to be associated with them? Or maybe they thought their quirks were something they could call only theirs?

Like, my fursonas was built off a fur I found on IMVU, I used it as my fursona up up 1~2yrs ago. I added things of myself into her personality and they way she was and added little perks like things I wish I was or could be. She's the me I wish I could be anthro or not, that's the only unique thing I see about her - her species is something I didn't make up, her markings, hair, everything that's physical about her is possible in reality and has happened before. The fact that we hold a connection in some way is what makes her different from any other deer sona I see, because no one else can have that connection like I do with her because no one else can be me or feel like me.

What I've seen go on is people arguing over physical appearance as if that's the only thing that makes their fursona/persona them - they lack personality, they just that in, it's fake, made-up, and plastic. This is what I'm asking, why is this? A sona is suppose to be YOU not just a random character you through together and enjoy seeing porn of, it's suppose to be you outside of yourself.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 22, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> -snip-


Well then you can take your pic from mine-
Chipmunk (current) - My introverted social and nerdy personality.
Lombax - My hardworking, serious personality.
Mouse - My "mysterious", also introverted, and shy personality.
Squirrel- My hyper and attention garnering personality.
I'd like to think of my fursonas as different sides to me. Put them together and you get me in real life basically. And who says that having a character just for porn is bad? You might want a new one to break from the norm. It also tacks on the watches, favorites, and comments, and all in general recognition that some to most people here want.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

I am thinking of using one of the individuals from my recent book attempt. A clockwork man so to speak.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 22, 2012)

My fursona is made unique, I suppose, by the reddish marks beneath her eyes.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 22, 2012)

@NerdyMunk: Well.. for this site I suppose but entering the fandom that kinda mindset sort of ruins being apart of a community that isn't based around sex. It isn't purposely based around sex but there are those that do enjoy the pronz side of every fandom out there. I can see where someone would want a porn character if they wish or thought of themselves as someone who could do that or would want to do that if given the chance. Wanting porn for the sake of getting you off on your fetishes all at once isn't what the fandom is for - that isn't what communities are for; at least I'd like to think so.

I dunno I guess I'm putting too much moral faith into humanity and hoping that people put actual thought behind this sort of thing? Acutally grow attachments to their creations and bond with them in some form, not use them for fame and glam or fap to them. If you wanna waste money on buying porn why not get a sub on a site that has all your fetish porn? Lol, because it isn't personal to you? It's just silly to me, I think to highly of things and at this point I should stop being so.. aggressive about it.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 22, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> @NerdyMunk: Well.. for this site I suppose but entering the fandom that kinda mindset sort of ruins being apart of a community that isn't based around sex. It isn't purposely based around sex but there are those that do enjoy the pronz side of every fandom out there. I can see where someone would want a porn character if they wish or thought of themselves as someone who could do that or would want to do that if given the chance. Wanting porn for the sake of getting you off on your fetishes all at once isn't what the fandom is for - that isn't what communities are for; at least I'd like to think so.
> 
> I dunno I guess I'm putting too much moral faith into humanity and hoping that people put actual thought behind this sort of thing? Acutally grow attachments to their creations and bond with them in some form, not use them for fame and glam or fap to them. If you wanna waste money on buying porn why not get a sub on a site that has all your fetish porn? Lol, because it isn't personal to you? It's just silly to me, I think to highly of things and at this point I should stop being so.. aggressive about it.



Porn is tasteless, plotless, and meaningless.  Therefore the characters involved in such sordid imagery will also  be tasteless, plotless, and meaningless. One of many reasons I hate  porn. But enough about my preferences, I think you're giving these people a lot more credit than they deserve.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

Eh does "being made of gears and brass and wears a tux to keep his parts from showing" count as unique?


----------



## WARTORIOUS (Jun 22, 2012)

when people stroke my beautiful white fur, ripples of blue appear to spread out from their fingers.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 22, 2012)

Fursonas are, at best, mostly for drawing. At worst, they're specifically for making porn. 

Any  traits beyond the purely visual then are usually wasted, because who  the fuck cares what the backstory of a triple-dicked otter is? 


As  for why people are so defensive about it, I guess it's a pride thing.  The implication that somebody would *want* to steal their character  makes it seem more important. 



WARTORIOUS said:


> when people stroke my beautiful white fur, ripples of blue appear to spread out from their fingers.



You are what is wrong with everything.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 22, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> The thread title isn't the thread, just something to draw you in. I explained myself in the post before this, it's just common knowledge to read the OP before posting - I don't see the sense in replying in a thread based of the title alone. And you're still not answering as to why people feel the need to think their sona is so unique or original in the sense they have to defend its look and jumping at the throats of others with similarities. The whole point of having a sona is so the rule you shows but why do people hate when they see someone they can relate to or seem similar to? Is it because they don't want to be associated with them? Or maybe they thought their quirks were something they could call only theirs?
> 
> Like, my fursonas was built off a fur I found on IMVU, I used it as my fursona up up 1~2yrs ago. I added things of myself into her personality and they way she was and added little perks like things I wish I was or could be. She's the me I wish I could be anthro or not, that's the only unique thing I see about her - her species is something I didn't make up, her markings, hair, everything that's physical about her is possible in reality and has happened before. The fact that we hold a connection in some way is what makes her different from any other deer sona I see, because no one else can have that connection like I do with her because no one else can be me or feel like me.
> 
> What I've seen go on is people arguing over physical appearance as if that's the only thing that makes their fursona/persona them - they lack personality, they just that in, it's fake, made-up, and plastic. This is what I'm asking, why is this? A sona is suppose to be YOU not just a random character you through together and enjoy seeing porn of, it's suppose to be you outside of yourself.



Now this is what I think makes a *good* fursona-I'm all for excapism, but where's the soul in a fursona that is supposed to represent you, if it's utterly different from you in every way. I almost want to page Dr. Freud for those with the herm and 12 inch cock sonas.



NerdyMunk said:


> Well then you can take your pic from mine-
> Chipmunk (current) - My introverted social and nerdy personality.
> Lombax - My hardworking, serious personality.
> Mouse - My "mysterious", also introverted, and shy personality.
> ...



Hmmm. That's also a great idea, sorta like writing book characters. Each one has a little of ya inside them. Dare I say that last comment reminds me of a certain anteater's mentality. That's right, I've done my research.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 23, 2012)

@KingRatel: Yeah I see that at this point, lol, too much faith in a fandom I know mostly revolves around sex because of some basement dwellers that feel they need to ruin every fandom for everyone whose remotely better than them IRL in some shape or form.

@Unsilenced: It's sad when people are so big-headed and full of themselves that they think a character they made is worth stealing, there's a handful of sonas out there - there's more characters out there people are more willing to take and call their own. Regardless of the fact of your "popularity" what you make isn't always worthy, I've seen a lot of great artists with a nice style just get balloon-headed because of all the garbage kiss up comments their "fans" feed them on a daily basis and just feel as though they are a demi-god because of what they do. Half the time when I see my characters ref on porn sites I'm baffled as who would get off from it? Who would take such a plain jane character and think it's hot or sexy?

@Butterflygoddess16: Well I'm glad that I am not completely alone on what I said, or at least have someone who understands where I'm coming from with what I say/type. Anyone can mass-produce characters with aspects they find attractive or cool, so I don't see the big hoopla about it really, lol.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 23, 2012)

Mine has a scar on it's upper left arm. And a few marks on the nose. @Wart: G.I.T.D. In hell, Sparklefag.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jun 23, 2012)

Mine isn't, its just fox me. It's not like I am roleplaying a lot or making art of my sona, there is no need for uniqueness.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 26, 2012)

You know, although I made up an original species for my own fursona, I don't see the point in chasing down and attacking someone who would be inspired by that particular hybrid and make up their own character as long as it was separate from my fursona in significant ways. For instance, maybe using a different species of owl or goat in their hybrid, and it goes without saying that in this hypothetical situation that character would have a separate personality overall. Why make an issue out of that? I don't get people who do that.

They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, and the people who make up fictional species are usually interested to see different interpretations.

So what separates my Oat from other ones that might exist at some point, What separates any species for that matter from the others?

Well, there's a lot of thought into the unique quirks of my personality, my appearance, all considered while making and writing a character that is supposed to represent myself. For cartooning purposes, a lot of this can be exaggerated or left vague, but overall you will get a unique mishmash of what makes you, you. 

I want a career in medical technologies? Okay, great, my fursona can be interested in science and play up the "wise owl" shtick. I can try and pay attention to the flaws I have, and add them in, and find ways to demonstrate that in images. I haven't yet, but there are things in mind. 

In short, your persona does need to have a certain amount of creative attention put into it, but without the considerations of what makes _you_ unique you may get a wish-fulfillment character rather than a truly unique representation of the self.

A great and under appreciated example of someone that makes unique representations of themselves with a lot of foresight is Gibby as if I recall correctly his two fursonas are brothers and there is also a sister that has a lot of conflict and story behind her.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 26, 2012)

Neuron said:


> >snip<



So what you're saying is, there should be a decent balance between uniqueness and drawing aspects from yourself; am I right?


----------



## Neuron (Jun 26, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> So what you're saying is, there should be a decent balance between uniqueness and drawing aspects from yourself; am I right?


The uniqueness should come from aspects within yourself in combination with unique spins on concepts as to detract from making something cliched or that has been done to death, yes.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree, I think people need to really learn the difference between a persona/fursona and a character. If the sona has nothing in common with you in the slightest then it's just a character comprised of aspects you wanted to see in a character or something you find attractive, etc.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 26, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> I agree, I think people need to really learn the difference between a persona/fursona and a character. If the sona has nothing in common with you in the slightest then it's just a character comprised of aspects you wanted to see in a character or something you find attractive, etc.



So wait a minute, are you telling me that your actual 'fursona' doesn't have to be exactly like you in every way except appearance?


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jun 26, 2012)

Never said it, never meant for any of my comments to come off in that way. Like most authors the characters the create for books usually have a bit of the author within them, they aren't exactly like the author in every way or aspect but they relate to them in some form.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 26, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Never said it, never meant for any of my comments to come off in that way. Like most authors the characters the create for books usually have a bit of the author within them, they aren't exactly like the author in every way or aspect but they relate to them in some form.



Well, this changes everything. I've always thought a fursona, _per definitionem,_ had to be exactly like yourself mentality-wise, but apparently that isn't the case.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 26, 2012)

In update from my last post, I created a second fursona, Charnag the Sekani (a doggish creature). What makes him unique is that his breed was invented by me.


----------



## Twinkles (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, my fursona has the generic, run-of-the-mill markings of a lilac pointed cat. However, she's an Exotic Shorthair cat, so she has larger, rounder eyes than most cat breeds and a bit of a flatter face. 

The entitlement thing.. I've seen people accuse other people about stealing their character idea/appearance or w.e, but I've never accused anyone or been accused. It seems that mostly foxes and wolves get the accusations, probably because they're very popular and people seem to have similar ideas.. I dunno. c:


----------



## Arekkusu (Jul 11, 2012)

What makes my fursona Unique is his massive.....personality


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 7, 2012)

"Able" has a neon green hazmat symbol on his right shoulder,he also carries a dead space 2 style plasma cutter on his belt.


----------



## CheekyStoat (Aug 10, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Never said it, never meant for any of my comments to come off in that way. Like most authors the characters the create for books usually have a bit of the author within them, they aren't exactly like the author in every way or aspect but they relate to them in some form.



I would disagree, actually, but only in the sense of my own definition of "fursona."  My own definition of the term is that you are portraying your sense of self but as an anthropomorphic creature in some way.  By your method I'd be creating characters, not a fursona.

As for what makes my fursona unique?  The fact that he's so "normal" looking.


----------



## TaurenOnASnowboard (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, he ain't to.......perfect to say the least.
1. Swears worse than a PO'd sailor
2. Acts first, doesn't think
3. Coffee/RedBull addict, sort of.
4. Small-ish, you know how tauren are supposed to be big? Not this one. He's about a foot and a half shorter than your average adolecent anthropomorphic cow thing, and not to bulky either, the good thing is you can throw him pretty far, and you know you can only trust someone as far as you can throw them.


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 17, 2012)

Ruethel said:


> In answer to your intended question, I think most people just get overly defensive of what they feel 'is theirs'.  They see someone else using 'their ideas and styles' as encroachment on their territory, thus they get defensive.  Most people want to feel 'unique' and they worry that if they don't snuff out competitors they may be left as just another average joe.
> 
> What they fail to realize however, is that very few things are truly unique anymore, so its a lost cause and just makes you annoying.
> 
> In answer to the non-intended question, my fursona is pretty 'average' with traits from me and traits I want to one day possess.  Where he is most unique is his personality, looks are bound to be common unless you go way overboard (which once a large number of people go overboard, that is no longer unique as well), but personality can be much more pliable.



I'd honestly be psyched if there was another Fursona Let's Player... XD


----------

